# 1st and 2nd time looking for morels



## jacob6444 (May 20, 2015)

Went out Monday and got about 80 morels, weighing in at just under 4.75lbs, all under a perfectly ripe tree.
Kept a pound and sold the rest to this butcher shop I work at.


Went out Tuesday and found 24 or so, weighing in at just over a pound.

Got some great pictures but need to upload em, I

//s24.postimg.org/n3fjhjqch/IMG_1081.jpg[/img]


----------



## jacob6444 (May 20, 2015)

Meant to add other pictures and... Say how damn excited I was when I found just the one bunch, but when I looked around there were many others and it was just so damn awesome!!!

Found the 80 under this 

//s24.postimg.org/90tm2kkyp/IMG_1075.jpg[/img]//s24.postimg.org/90tm2kkyp/IMG_1075.jpg[/url][/img][/url] 

another bunch
//s24.postimg.org/6ee3lmtr5/IMG_1066.jpg[/img]//s24.postimg.org/6ee3lmtr5/IMG_1066.jpg[/url][/img][/url] 

a hiding bunch  
//s24.postimg.org/k6nx3iv4x/IMG_1061.jpg[/img]//s24.postimg.org/k6nx3iv4x/IMG_1061.jpg[/url][/img][/url] 

The haul! for Monday

//s24.postimg.org/q02khtw69/IMG_1083.jpg[/img]//s24.postimg.org/q02khtw69/IMG_1083.jpg[/url][/img][/url] 

The haul for Tuesday

//s24.postimg.org/l3yxq4w0x/IMG_1126.jpg[/img]//s24.postimg.org/l3yxq4w0x/IMG_1126.jpg[/url][/img][/url] 

And just a beautiful day in the woods
//s24.postimg.org/5enspxeld/IMG_1116.jpg[/img]//s24.postimg.org/5enspxeld/IMG_1116.jpg[/url][/img][/url]


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

very nice find!!! and also note the bark missing from the tree ..... just a Note....to me...
tree may have a year or 2 left...maybe......................


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

I agree with Rat about the tree. It hurts one last big flush and there gone.........If you scored a bunch it will probably be the last time.


----------



## jacob6444 (May 20, 2015)

Ya I was planning on going back next year, so I took the ones that were a bit moldy, crushed them up and sprinkled them all over the areas I found them. There were a few ravines that had major flood action and only one had all the mushrooms... Im thinking they'll be back next year. What's your reasoning @buckthornman behind why they wouldn't come back?


----------

